# 510 - is it worth anytihing?



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

I just replaced my 510 with a 612. Is my 510 worth anything? Is there any point in hanging on to it? Or should I send it along to its final resting place?

Thoughts?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If it's owned, it might be worth a few bucks to someone (eBay), but obviously the value of any SD-only equipment is dropping fast.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Do they rob you of a DVR fee on a 510?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes - which is why I downgraded to my older 4900 instead of staying with the DVR510.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks, I checked ebay and looks like I may be able to get a very few bucks for it. Probably not worth the effort, however. Lots of 510s for sale. 

I wonder if there is any way to donate it somewhere and take a tax break?


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I keep an old 501 on the shelf for emergency activation. I have used it once while the main 722 was acting up. Dish can activate it in about 20 minutes if it has an updated smart card.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

it has a 100g IDE hard drive (reformat & use in a computer and toss the rest)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

retiredTech said:


> it has a *100g IDE hard drive* (reformat & use in a computer and toss the rest)


No one of DP501/508/510 has such drive. Sizes are 40/80/120 GB.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

my mistake, you're right it's a 120gb
I was thinking 100 hours lol


----------



## pboggini (Mar 26, 2010)

I just picked up a 508 and it seems as if I can just hook it up, get it activated and it will work as a PVR w/o a monthly fee. Can anyone confirm? I've avoided DVR's because I'm such a cheapskate that I hate to pay a monthly fee but this seems like it would be the right option for me if it works. 

From what I read, the 510 and higher require a monthly fee while the 508 and lower don't.

thanks peterb


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Call dish, Peter and tell us, if they will activate it - after TiVo case.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I still have 2 501s! They better work. If not, Dish is gonna replace them, or lose the service on them. I am not buying more hardware, nor am I paying a monthly service fee to use a more advanced model that they are "willing" to rent to me for my own good! They are really "spares", and I don't have to have them around. If they cut them off, they go in the trash, or I send them back for that $10 credit they offer for old ones.


----------

